# Millie's had a mass removed



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

12 days ago we found a lump on Millie's head. I didn't think too much of it because she hits her head on a lot of things throughout her day (on one puppy play date she ran into the side of our house and barely flinched). The lump went down and it seemed there was nothing to worry about. 

Fast forward to Monday night and I notice that the lump is back. Hmmm. I get home from work on Tuesday and the lump has grown. Vet is closed but call the boss and he makes his crystal ball prediction that she probably has a splinter imbedded and it has caused an abscess. No problem, just bring her in Wednesday. 

Wifey takes Millie to the vet and they can feel something hard down the middle of it so Millie has to stay in to have some surgery. We go back in the afternoon and the vet takes us through what she found. 

Inside this egg-shaped lump was some cartilage. The vet has no idea where it has come from. Bloods came back all clear but the cartilage has been sent off to the lab for testing. She also has 3 drains in place to allow fluids to drain. 

Poor little puppy. She's only 15 weeks and she has her first lamp shade on. And she's not coping well with it. She's clearly upset. On the bright side it hasn't affected her appetite.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor little Millie, bless her heart and yours too.

Hope the results come back good.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Oh poor sweet Millie  it's hard seeing such a young puppy go through medical trouble. I'm hoping it was just something benign and she won't have problems with this ever again!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Poor little Millie! I hope she recovers soon.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Poor little puppy.. Praying everything will be fine and she heals up quickly..


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

poor baby! Hope she has a quick recovery.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow poor pup, and I hope her fur will grow back like normal again. She is too beautiful not to have perfect fur on her head 

I wonder what would cause this mass tho. Please let us know what your Vet says about it


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wishing Miss Millie a full recovery, and no long lasting effects!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for your kind words everyone. 

What are your thoughts on contacting the breeder about this? 

We go back to the vet on Saturday morning. Hopefully they have the lab results back by then. Otherwise they'll just be removing her drains. I will definitely keeping everyone posted as to the results. This morning she started wagging her tail a bit which makes us a little happier but she's not allowed free reign of the house and yard until that cone comes off. She's tethered to one of us until she's cleared


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

I would let the breeder know. When Riley had a badly undecsended testicle and an adult tooth growing out of the middle of his hard palate, we let our breeder know. They need to know these things. 
I'm so sorry poor Millie, and you guys, are going through this. Hoping it all turns out fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Awww millie hope you get better fast.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Prayers and possitive thoughts for your sweet girl and you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Poor Millie. I hope she get better real soon and results will be fine. Thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Poor thing! She does not look too happy. But I'm glad that her surgery was successful. 

Since her appetite hasn't been affected, some extra yummy treats might be in order. 

I wish her a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hope everything goes well. Keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Millie*

Praying for sweet little Millie!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness, poor baby, so sorry. Gentle pats from my boys and I x


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh I hope that your little girl feels a lot better soon!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending get well wishes over to your sweet little girl, hoping you get good news x


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your pretty little Millie.


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

Sweet Millie- Feel better soon!


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Awwww poor Millie. I hope she's feeling better soon. She's has such a sweet face.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Aww! I'm sorry to hear about Millie. I hope she gets to feeling much more better soon. =D Sending you guys good thoughts and wishes!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Poor Millie, 15 weeks is so young to undergo a surgery like that. I'm glad you got her in quickly especially with the incision being so close to her eye. I hope all her tests come back clear and she heals quickly. She is adorable even with that fashionable lampshade!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Millie*

Praying sweet Millie will recover soon. 
Poor baby, going through that at 15 weeks old!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

We had the same type thing happen to one of our first Golden's when she was about 4 months old. It turns out she had run into something, and then if I remember what the vet said, it turned into a "recuperative-type" growth. It was about the size of a small egg. Once removed, it was tested and came back with nothing to worry about. Once everything healed she was fine. Though she did look like Bozo the clown for a while. We'll think good thoughts for you and Millie!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

How is Millie doing today? Better I hope...


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> How is Millie doing today? Better I hope...



We had our vet visit this morning. The labs results showed that it was just cartilaginous tissue as a result of her hitting her head too often! What has happened is that she already had a hematoma on her head, she's knocked it again and again and the her body had decided to protect it's self by growing cartilage over it. 

Does anyone else's Goldy seem immune to pain? Millie has cracked her head on so many things and she just shakes it off and keeps going lol. 

She had her drains removed this morning but she will still be wearing the Cone of Shame for a week longer. We've given her a little more freedom around the house now that we're not worried about her ripping the drains out but not too much!


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm glad the lab tests showed nothing serious. I hope her recovery is as fast and smooth as possible.

I'm curious, however - is it normal for a puppy to run into things that often? I've never had a young puppy, so I don't know exactly what normal development is. My adult dogs occasionally bumped their heads against the underside of tables/desks, but not very often. It makes a loud sound, and if I did that, it would really hurt, but they never seem to care.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I'm glad to hear that it wasn't anything too serious. 

Theo bumped his head into a wardrobe's glass door twice... before realizing that it hurts. I believe he thought that there was another doggy.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Martin said:


> I'm glad the lab tests showed nothing serious. I hope her recovery is as fast and smooth as possible.
> 
> I'm curious, however - is it normal for a puppy to run into things that often?


Yes! At least it was normal for Summit. I've been terrified all along that he's going to develop some version of early Alzheimer's the way some pro athletes do, because he kept bashing his head so hard and so often! It's a lot better now that he's too tall to go under most of the furniture unless he crawls.

It just depends on how much empty space you have in the puppy's rooms. We had to push furniture together to give him room.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

That's wonderful news to hear! So glad that it turned to be nothing serious. I hope gets to feeling better soon, by the way how is handling the cone of shame? Abby our yellow lab was scared of it and Jill our golden was able to get herself out of it while she stayed over night at the vets after surgery. They didn't know how she did it, they just find it laying next to her the next morning. I would had loved to have had a camera recording her doing it, just to see how she got out of it.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Yellow Labby Girl said:


> That's wonderful news to hear! So glad that it turned to be nothing serious. I hope gets to feeling better soon, by the way how is handling the cone of shame? Abby our yellow lab was scared of it and Jill our golden was able to get herself out of it while she stayed over night at the vets after surgery. They didn't know how she did it, they just find it laying next to her the next morning. I would had loved to have had a camera recording her doing it, just to see how she got out of it.



Good work Jill!!

Millie is frustrated by her cone but I have not seen her try to remove it. She'll scratch at it but she's more trying to scratch her head rather than the cone. 

We give her plenty of head scratches when we can but she would really love for us to scratch her wounds but I draw the line there.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

And once again, thank you to everyone for your kind words!! It's been great to show wifey everyone's support


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's a photo from last night.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

She is so cute, even with the cone on!  

I bet she'll be very happy once it's off though.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Chritty said:


> View attachment 445682
> 
> 
> Here's a photo from last night.


Only a golden puppy could pull off such an adorable picture...:wavey:
Glad to hear she's on the mend.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to hear she is getting better, and I agree she looks adorable even with the cone on!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear her test results were good.

Wishing Millie a speedy recovery, she's so adorable.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Poor Millie. 

Her head has been swollen with fluid since the day after her drains were taken out. 

We took her back to the vet today. The vet used some surgical scissors to open one of the wounds up and wow, what a mess. 

What followed was very stressful for all involved, especially Millie ;( 

To keep fluid from entering the area again the vet decided to put a plaster, soft bandage and an adhesive bandage over it. Millie had been great through it all but when the adhesive bandage started unrolling she started losing it. She ended up having to be redressed. I had to hold her so tightly. But the biggest challenge was yet to come, putting a new cone on her head. I ended up with having Mille scratch my face with her feet. It took several attempts but it was eventually fitted. That's when Millie started running around the surgery trying to get rid of new bandages. 

As we were leaving the vet told us if Millie didn't settle tonight we could come back and get some sedatives for her. We didn't even make it to the car before I sent wifey back to get some sedatives. There's no way naturally that Millie was going to accept her new headwear. 

This is her now after having dinner, her antibiotics and a sedative. 

Poor Millie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Millie*

I feel so sorry for Millie and you. Praying she got a good night's sleep.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, poor pup... I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Poor Millie and poor you! You must be so worried.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Poor Millie, what an ordeal to go through at such a young age. I hope you and your wife are doing ok with all of this, too.

Hopefully soon things will be back to normal. When do these bandages come off?


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

ah! i am so sorry this has not been an easy recovery. please keep us posted... i hope the little one feels better! Kudos to you both for taking such great care of her as well.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Poor Millie, what an ordeal to go through at such a young age. I hope you and your wife are doing ok with all of this, too.
> 
> Hopefully soon things will be back to normal. When do these bandages come off?



At current we feel terrible for her. She doesn't deserve any of this. 

The bandages ideally would stay on until Saturday, earliest removal would be Thursday afternoon. I think I'm going to remove them as early as possible because she's hating life and I don't think it's actually stopping the fluid from getting in there. The area is too far forward on her head to get a good pressure wrap over it.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

how is miss millie doing today?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor Millie, I feel for all of you. 
Hope everyone got a good night's rest.
Wishing Millie a speedy recovery.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Bosn'sMom said:


> how is miss millie doing today?



Thanks for asking. 

I called the vet yesterday and explained that the lump had returned despite the bandages. The vet said that could remove the bandages as they were causing Millie a lot of distress. It took 10 minutes, a sedative and treats to cut it off but she is a lot happier with it off. She does have to go to the vet once again today to have the lump drained again. So the saga continues....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Poor Miss Millie, my heart breaks for her...so hard when a young pup is hurting.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

oh goodness, i feel so bad! Is it to the point where you need a second opinion or do these things just take a while to heal? I hope her spirit is still good


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor girl! What an ordeal. My corgi had a similar head dressing to stop the swelling after a surgery and it didn't help. He actually ended up being choked by it as fluid built up. I hope you see some improvement soon! Does the vet have a another plan other than draining it again?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope things are getting better for sweet Millie.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sorry that Millie is still having some troubles with her poor head. I hope the best for her and that she will heal up fast and soon. =D


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry to see Millie is still having trouble with the lump on her head. I am glad she is happier without the wrap. Keeping you and her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Oh Millie, your pictures break my heart! I hope you only have good news to share from now on. We'll be thinking of you guys!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

JMME said:


> Does the vet have a another plan other than draining it again?



When we first brought her in for this she saw one vet, that was the Wednesday. Millie saw the same vet on the following Saturday who removed her drains. On Tuesday she saw a different vet, that was the one who popped her lump and bandaged her. When I called on Wednesday I spoke to the head vet/owner who told me I could remove the ineffective bandages. When we took Millie in on Thursday she saw a third vet. 

This latest vet, Wendy, seemed to be a lot better than the first two in our opinion. She's the first vet to give Millie a nose to tail inspection, she reviewed Millie's history and all her test results. 

Wendy did not want to drain Millie's lump. She didn't feel it was worth opening it up to risk infection. She wants to see if it will be re-absorbed first. She went through the histology and explained that the lab couldn't count out that the mass may have been some other rare issues. She said that if the swelling does not re-absorb that we will have to get an MRI and further surgery would be on the cards. 

To add to our woes, our Pet Insurance was purchased two weeks prior to all of this and they have a three week waiting period for cover so this is now a pre-existing condition that is not covered. We're already in for $1000 so far and if the swelling doesn't subside there will be a lot more to pay. 

On the bright side, Wendy took Millie's stitches out which meant the lamp shade could come off!! Yay!!! It took me a few hours to get Millie to realise that she could now scratch her head again herself and she could clean herself again. She spent a lot of the night working on her personal grooming. 

So for now we hope the swelling disappears over the next week. 

I think Millie's lump makes her look like she turning into a rhinoceros, wifey prefers to think of Millie as a unicorn!!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Another worry is that Millie is starting to get nervous in the vet's office. She was fine about it until the time she was bandaged up. Yesterday when we took her she just wanted to get off that table. Such a shame as she had no worries before.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Awww...I just want to kiss that sweet face!! She is such a trooper. Hopefully vet visits will get better, she is still young and hopefully forgets all this drama. Sorry about the insurance. I find it sad that you purchased right away and a 3 week wait period. I wonder if you could fight it at all. Since she is so young maybe her breeder would help with cost. Glad Millie has you looking out for her no matter what!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Millie I hope that this is a distant memory very, very soon.
Continuing to send you lots of mega healing vibes.


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

She's such a cute dog. I'm glad she doesn't have to deal with the lampshade anymore. Are all these medical appointments/procedures impacting her socialization? I hope she heals soon and that none of this leaves emotional scars!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Millie*

I bet Millie is glad her cone is off. So sorry for all Millie and you have been through. Praying for her to heal quickly.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Martin;5021673Are all these medical appointments/procedures impacting her socialization? I hope she heals soon and that none of this leaves emotional scars![/QUOTE said:


> As far as puppy playdates go, yes. Her best friend and her play rough so it's too risky.
> 
> I didn't take her for a walk until her drains were out so she missed out on getting out and about.


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

Poor thing  Did the vet say anything about when she's allowed to play again?


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sorry you guys are going through all of this with her. Puppies are expensive enough without something like this to add to it, but at least it sounds like you have a great vet now. Hopefully the rest of her recovery is uneventful! As far as the vet goes, Ripley started getting terrified after an emergency visit, so we started bringing high value treats (for him chicken jerky) that we gave to the vet to give to him throughout the appointment. It really helped us!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Martin said:


> Poor thing  Did the vet say anything about when she's allowed to play again?



We didn't ask about that but we really want to give her every chance to recover well so we'll probably wait till we see improvement before she gets to have more puppy fun


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Update:

It's been 10 days since Millie has had her stitches out. Millie's lump has reduced although it is very hard. 

We're a bit worried that it won't fully reduce and she will have a permanent bump there but if that's the worst of her problems in her life then it will be ok. 

On Tuesday I found another lump on her. It's on the back of her neck when her neck is craned but moves to between her shoulders when she sits. I'm hoping it's just a pinch from her collar or something similar that has bruised. We're monitoring it at the moment and it does feel smaller thus far.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Thank you for the update. She looks much better now! And I'm sure that she's happy that the cone of shame is gone. 

I hope the 2nd lump turns out to be insignificant and disappears.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad to hear Millie is doing better. I am sure some might be some scar tissue which is why the lump is hard. Perhaps massaging it will help break up some of it? Maybe ask the vet about it?


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Our3dogs said:


> Glad to hear Millie is doing better. I am sure some might be some scar tissue which is why the lump is hard. Perhaps massaging it will help break up some of it? Maybe ask the vet about it?



Nice idea. Is that what you did for your dog??


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Millie's Dad, I don't remember doing it with the pup who had the lump on the head. But I do remember the vet mentioning it with one of our other dogs who had some sort of surgery (sorry, can't member for what), but firmly massaging the area was mentioned. I also remember this when my husband had some hand surgery and the physical therapist told him to firmly massage the scar area to help break up the scar tissue. Doesn't hurt to ask the vet about it. Good luck!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Millie is looking much better!! I hope the other lump you found is nothing. Continued thoughts and prayers for Millie!!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

SandyK said:


> Millie is looking much better!! I hope the other lump you found is nothing. Continued thoughts and prayers for Millie!!



Thank you. After reading a thread about lumps we are assuming this new one is actually a fatty growth after having her 16 week vaccination. It seems to fit right.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

How is Millie doing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Millie*



Chritty said:


> Update:
> 
> It's been 10 days since Millie has had her stitches out. Millie's lump has reduced although it is very hard.
> 
> ...


Millie is such a doll! Did you ask the vet about the other lump and the small lump on her head?


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> How is Millie doing?



Thanks for asking. She is doing a lot better. The lump has reduced quite well. The lump feels like we just have hardening from the drain sites now. 

Can't wait for her hair to grow back fully although in 5 weeks they will be shaving her leg again because she will be getting neutered. 

Can you just imagine her waking up from her spaying, realizing that she has the cone on again and just thinking "Dammit!!" Lol


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Millie is such a doll! Did you ask the vet about the other lump and the small lump on her head?



We just waited out the "other" lump. It's now gone. We linked it to her immunization shot at 16 weeks having read a thread on here about shots causing fatty masses to form. 

Millie is just starting to get to the point where I can touch the lump on her head with some decent pressure without it bothering her so I'm trying to massage the area as was suggested by Our3dogs. 

And yes, she is a doll. We love her soooo much!!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

love this picture of her! she looks great!!

Glad this is all behind you and now you get to enjoy all the puppy love!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Millie looks great!!! Thanks for the update. I didn't need to use a cone for Lily after her spay. She never seemed interested in licking. I have seen others use shirts instead of cones. Just a thought for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Millie*



Chritty said:


> We just waited out the "other" lump. It's now gone. We linked it to her immunization shot at 16 weeks having read a thread on here about shots causing fatty masses to form.
> 
> Millie is just starting to get to the point where I can touch the lump on her head with some decent pressure without it bothering her so I'm trying to massage the area as was suggested by Our3dogs.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear Millie is better! I love her pictures!


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

Dolce didn't need a cone after she was spayed. She never messed with the incision, even though she does lick at wounds in general. Maybe you could try it without a cone first and only put one on if Millie actually needs it.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Goodness Chris, I don't know how I missed this thread. Hadn't realised you had this awful experience with poor Millie. Thank goodness she is well again. She is looking great again though.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Harleysmum said:


> Goodness Chris, I don't know how I missed this thread. Hadn't realised you had this awful experience with poor Millie. Thank goodness she is well again. She is looking great again though.



She wasn't looking so crash hot the other night. Silly thing got stung by something or are something that she shouldn't have just before bed. Freaked us out a bit but she is fine now....



















The photos don't do the swelling justice!


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh dear poor Millie! Glad she has almost recovered from the mass on her head and that it wasn't anything more serious, but poor her with the swelling as well! She's not having the best of luck at the moment, is she?  *hugs for her* Hope everything will go swimmingly well from now on!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about her woes! What a sweet little girl. Have you considered waiting to get her spayed, to just let her have fun for a while? There is a lot of research supporting waiting, even going through a heat or two. She sure deserves a break! Glad she is better and darn bees stay away!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Millie keeps getting one thing or the other....poor girl. That last picture just looks so sad and defeated.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Accident prone little poppet isn't she!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Sephie said:


> Oh dear poor Millie! Glad she has almost recovered from the mass on her head and that it wasn't anything more serious, but poor her with the swelling as well! She's not having the best of luck at the moment, is she?  *hugs for her* Hope everything will go swimmingly well from now on!!



How long until you get your little bundle of mischief??


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

jennretz said:


> Millie keeps getting one thing or the other....poor girl. That last picture just looks so sad and defeated.



She just got over a minor ear infection too!! Totally enjoyed having ear drops, not! Lol


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

Chritty said:


> How long until you get your little bundle of mischief??


We pick him up on the 13/14th December weekend, so just a little over 5 weeks! So much to prepare, we haven't even bought anything yet!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Millie*



Chritty said:


> She just got over a minor ear infection too!! Totally enjoyed having ear drops, not! Lol


Poor little Millie-thank heavens she has you to care for her.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

lhowemt said:


> I am so sorry to hear about her woes! What a sweet little girl. Have you considered waiting to get her spayed, to just let her have fun for a while? There is a lot of research supporting waiting, even going through a heat or two. She sure deserves a break! Glad she is better and darn bees stay away!



I have asked about delaying her spay and our vets weren't crazy about the idea. And to be frank (I hope that this doesn't offend), as a man I don't know if I'd be prepared to manage a dog in heat. I have a mate who was going to keep their female Staffy intact because they believed she was perfectly formed for breeding. After her first heat she was spayed.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Harleysmum said:


> Accident prone little poppet isn't she!



She is! But she is also a very confident and very inquisitive girl. We wouldn't have her any other way!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Poor Millie...that sweet little face again. More kisses for her please!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Chritty said:


> I have asked about delaying her spay and our vets weren't crazy about the idea. And to be frank (I hope that this doesn't offend), as a man I don't know if I'd be prepared to manage a dog in heat. I have a mate who was going to keep their female Staffy intact because they believed she was perfectly formed for breeding. After her first heat she was spayed.


Oh you are silly.  It certainly is not for everyone, but it isn't as bad as you might think. Get some cloth puppy diapers, and then just some feminine pads. We keep 3 diapers around so if one gets messy we can wash it and have 2 more while it dries. Peroxide gets blood out like a champ, it foams it right out. She will bleed more in the morning once she gets up and around, and less at night. So be ready to change the pad more in the morning. The worst is if she is outside for a while without a diaper, and gets messy on her pants. If it is summer that isn't so bad, but winter is tougher because you can't just hose her down outside, LOL! It is just blood, it isn't poisonous and it isn't going to hurt you.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

How is Millie feeling these days? All healed up?


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

She's pretty good. There is still a lump but no one ever notices it. Speaking to the vet yesterday it's likely that there will always be a bit of a lump left over. It doesn't bother her and she's still gorgeous!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Millie looks great!!!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

She is beautiful and I can hardly even see a bump


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Millie*



Chritty said:


> View attachment 471642
> 
> She's pretty good. There is still a lump but no one ever notices it. Speaking to the vet yesterday it's likely that there will always be a bit of a lump left over. It doesn't bother her and she's still gorgeous!


I think Millie looks WONDERFUL!! What a doll!


----------

